# Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?



## MaHaTawaNa (22. Juni 2004)

ist nur mal ein versuch, hab keine ahnung ob das geht#c ?


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

super es hat geklappt !

das ist ein foto von mir und meiner frau,
wir haben geheiratet:l:k  :m !#g


----------



## Garfield0815 (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

Na dann 
*Herzlichen Glückwunsch*


----------



## Magic_Moses (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

Schöne Schuppen...... hat bestimmt an die 100 Pfund und maßig scheint sie auch zu sein.
War bestimmt ein heftiger Drill oder?
Hoffe nur, sie hat beim Abstechen nicht zu sehr gelitten - hast ihr ja bestimmt vorher eins über die Rübe gegeben oder? :q


----------



## rob (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*



			
				Magic_Moses schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Schuppen...... hat bestimmt an die 100 Pfund und maßig scheint sie auch zu sein.
> War bestimmt ein heftiger Drill oder?
> Hoffe nur, sie hat beim Abstechen nicht zu sehr gelitten - hast ihr ja bestimmt vorher eins über die Rübe gegeben oder? :q


 :q     


alles gute gregor zu eurer hochzeit....ein hübsches paar..lg rob#h


----------



## Lachsy (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

glückwunsch zum guten fang  achne zur Hochzeit 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

vielen dank für die glückwünsche#h :m und liebe grüsse aus stockerau!

gregor


----------



## Dorsch1 (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

Hallo Gregor

Meinen Glückwunsch zu diesem traumhaften Fang.#6
Erzähl mal ein bischen über Drill und Landung von diesem Prachtexemplar. :m


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

Hallo Gregor,

Glückwunsch auch von mir.:z 
Habe gerade den elften Hochzeitstag hinter mir.:l  
Das hast du noch was vor dir..

Petri


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

und wir haben heute unseren 1 monatstag :m danke nochmal!

mfg.Gregor


----------



## Magic_Moses (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

Was zahlt man eigentlich für eine derartig gute Präparation???


----------



## cocco (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

Auch aus Mülheim die besten Wünsche! Ich denke , dass war wohl Dein bislang bester Fang!!!


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

ja der fang meines lebens, wie du so sagst !

mfg. gregor#h


----------



## Manu1979 (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

Ja guten Morgen!!!

Schööön, das glückliche Ehepaar! Echt, riesen Applaus zum 
SUPER Fang #v 
Wünderschön ist sie! Jetzt ist sie eine richtige Frau! Und die
dunklen Haare passen ihr auch viel besser, als die blonden!
Mein Bruder steht in einer halben Stunde auf... den zeig ich
gleich, was ER nicht bekommen hat *ggg* #y


----------



## mefohunter84 (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

Moin Gregor,

Glückwunsch an Dich und Deine Frau von der Waterkant.  :m 
Wünsche Euch ein glückliches und gesundes Miteinander!  :z  :l  :z 
Bei mir steht dieses Ereignis in diesem jahr auch noch in`s Haus. Allerdings schon schon 2. mal. ( Ich "Unbelehrbarer" )  :q 
Na ja. Die erste Ehe hat immerhin 17 Jahre gehalten.
Also ein prosit  #g  auf Deine Ehe und auf meine baldige und mögen diese bis zum Lebensende glücklich verlaufen!!!  :m 

Mit freundlichen Gruß

-Rolf-


----------



## Manu1979 (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

Hab es ihm schon gezeigt! Er ist grün vor Neid! Der war schon
damals so verliebt in sie und jetzt... tja, zu spät! Er hofft jedenfalls,
dass du ein lieber Ehemann bist und zu schätzen weißt, was für
eine hübsche, liebe, süße Frau du da geheiratet hast, bzw. dein 
EIGEN nennen darfst! Echt, das waren seine Worte! 
Ich gehe jetzt mit meiner kleinen Nichte zur Donau! Vielleicht bisschen 
Blinkern! Kommt drauf an, ob sie brav ist!

Wünscht mir ein kräftiges PETRI HEIL!!!


----------



## RENEHH20 (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

Na dann Perti, ich hoffe das wir deine Erfolge später hier bewundern dürfen.


----------



## Manu1979 (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

@Renehh20

Hi hi hi... welche Erfolge meinst du denn??? Fische oder Babys??? *ggg*

Petri ihr Lieben!!!


----------



## Dorsch1 (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

Na dann Petri Heil Manu.
Wo gehst Du denn an der Donau zum Blinkern?


----------



## RENEHH20 (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

@Manu1979
Da ich Angelsüchtig bin, meine ich natürlich Fische.Werde wohl später auch noch mal ne Runde blinkern gehen, mal sehen was kommt.


----------



## Manu1979 (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

Habe nichts gefangen :a
Ich warte jetzt, bis mein Bruder heimkommt und
dann fahr ich ohne die Kleine zur Donau!
Violas Kleid ist soooo schön *schwärm* Wenn
ich heirate muss meins auch so ausschauen! Hast
du nicht mehr Fotos?


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

andere fotos folgen noch#h !
Lg. Gregor


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

na dann alles gute mefohunter und danke, liebe grüsse aus Stockerau#h Gregor:m


----------



## Broder (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

Herzlichen GlÜckwunsch - Viele Fische-Äh Kinder


----------



## Manu1979 (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

Suuuuper schööööön!!!
Nur nicht zu viel Zeit beim Fischen verbringen, sonst
schnappt sie dir jemand weg *ggg*
Und, Nachwuchs schon in Planung?


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

Der Anzug hätte auch eine Nummer Größer sein können 

Meinen Glückwunsch Euch beiden

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Knobbes (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

@MaHaTawaNa,
Glückwunsch zur Hochzeit .
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Manu1979 (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

Guten Morgen!!!   

Ich glaube, da ich auch heiraten mag, muss ich meinen Lieben
einen Antrag machen, weil der ja von selber nicht drauf kommt  #d 

Wie habt ihr das gemacht? Da hast aber schon du sie gefragt, oder?  ;+ 
Ihr Männer seid manchmal zum  :v  *gggggg*
Späßchen!!! Aber ich finde es echt peinlich, wenn ich ihm einen Antrag machen muss  #x 

Das sollte Männersache sein! Wil ja nicht nerven, aber es stimmt  #y


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

@Manu1979
 Ich dachte ihr seid emanzipiert oder wie auch immer das heißt  


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Mac Gill (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

Glückwunsch zum neuen Lebensabschnitt!

@manu1979
Poste doch mal seine eMail adresse -> dann schicken wir alle eine eMail mit dem Text: "Frag Sie endlich!"

Wenn er diese Mail 4000 mal bekommt, hat er doch keine andere Wahl mehr... :q :q :q


----------



## Manu1979 (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

Ha ha   

Oder er hat dann die Schnauze voll und trennt sich von mir  :c 
Das wäre nicht so gut  #2 

 :q


----------



## Hoad (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

na dann kannst du ihn dir ja immer noch mit herrn pflaume zurückholen :q


----------



## Manu1979 (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

@hoad

Nee, mich ins Fernsehen zu jammern ist nicht meine Absicht!
Trotzdem hoffe ich, er will auch bald JA sagen!


----------



## Knobbes (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

@Mac Gill,
interessanter Vorschlag, aber leider ist die Manu damit nicht so einverstande.
@Manu,
habt ihr das thema Hochzeit schon mal irgendwie angesprochen und wie war so seine Einstellung?
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Manu1979 (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

@knobbes

Ich hab schon oft darüber gesprochen! Er meint immer, es ist noch zu früh...!
Ich denke, er redet sich da nur raus! Wir sind vier Jahre zusammen! Das ist 
doch nicht zu früh für eine Heirat, oder???


----------



## Don Juan deCarp (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

Wow....  :m 
Da wären wir wieder beim "Prachtexemplar"!!!  :k 
Was für ein Fang, Kumpel  #r 
So eine Super-Frau lernt man(n) aber nicht beim Fischen
kennen, oder?

Gratulation!!!! Gibt's da noch eine davon??? *gggg*


----------



## Don Juan deCarp (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

Wann habt ihr geheiratet?


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

Am 22 Mai :l #v


----------



## Don Juan deCarp (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

Also noch ganz frisch verheiratet!!!  :l  :k 
Und wo hast du sie kennen gelernt? Beim Fischen lernt man
ja eher solche Frauen wie o.a. (Manu1979) kennen *lol*
Ohne Charisma! Und deine ist ja Elfenhaft! #6


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

dankeschön !

habe sie in der villa kennen gelernt, habe nebenbei dort gearbeitet vor 3 jahren!


----------



## Don Juan deCarp (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

In der Villa Wahnsinn? Lobau? Kennst du einen Hannes? Der hat auch mal dort 
gearbeitet! Vor ca. eineinhalb Jahren!
Und sie geht auch immer mit fischen??? Uuuuiiiii.... da werdet ihr immer viel
Spaß haben, sobald es dunkel wird und ihr vor fremden Blicken geschützt seid *ggg*

Hear ya!!!


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

ja kenn ich meinst du den hannes aus salzburg?

er studiert auch und ist wieder zurück gegangen....


----------



## Knobbes (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

@Manu1979,
es glingt zwar ein wenig grass, aber ich hab für mich auch gesagt, das ich nicht vor 30 heirate, kann es sein das dein Freund eine ähnlich Bestimmung für sich ausgemacht hat?
Aber andererseits 4 Jahre zusammen, da hat er sich das Bestimmt schon mal überlegt wegen der Hochzeit.
Du kannst ja mal mit seinen besten Kumpels darüber reden, ob die in nicht mal etwas ausquetschen können, und nachfragen, wann es denn endlich soweit ist.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Don Juan deCarp (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

;+  aus Salzburg??? Keine Ahnung! So gut war ich mit dem nicht!
Nur ab und zu geredet haben wir. Der war ja Trainer im Maxxx! 
Da hat meine Ex trainiert  :r  Mit der hat er e immer rumgeflirtet  :e 

Wie kommt man in den Chat??? Bei mir erscheint nach dem Einloggen
nur ein graues Fenster!


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

kann schon sein das er trainer im maxxx war, wie hat deine freundin geheissen? du musst dich regestrieren im chat!


----------



## Don Juan deCarp (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

Na glaubst ich bin blöd???   #q 
Hab mich ja registriert *pffff*
Iris hieß meine Schl.... hmmmm Freundin


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

ja dann komm rein jetzt, dumpfbacke!#6


----------



## Don Juan deCarp (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

#6  Ich probier's, Klugscheisser!!!


----------



## Don Juan deCarp (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

:e Es geeeeeht nicht  #q 
Ich bin schon so wütend, dass ich gleich in den PC reintrete  :r 
Da kommt immer nur ein graues Bild!!! Was soll das???  :e


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

komisch;+ ???? ich bin ganz alleine hier im chat!

iris ist doch die pferde frau!?


----------



## Don Juan deCarp (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

*looool* Pferdefrau!!!
Hast du sie in letzter Zeit gesehen??? Jetzt hat sie einen
Pferdearsch    Jeder Gaul würde vor Neid erblassen  #r


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

meinte damit das sie reitet und ein pferd besitzt!?


----------



## Don Juan deCarp (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

Ich weiß schon, was du gemeint hast! Sollte ein Witzchen am Rande sein! Ja, das ist schon sie! Kennst du die? Woher? Sag nicht, mit dir hatte sie auch was?!?!?!?!?! 
Ich denke, in der Zeit wo wir zusammen waren, hatten die andere öfter, als ich  :c


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

nein bestimmt nicht, die frau ist mir schei##egal, kenn sie ja nur vom sehen....

jetzt schau lieber dazu das du ins chat kommst, brauchst ja 5 stunden um zu antworten und erzähl mir nicht: das geht nicht#t !!!!!!!! alles geht wenn man will du henebucker#6 :m !


----------



## Don Juan deCarp (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

:r 

Das geht wirklich nicht!!!! Meine Halsschlagader platzt gleich und
meine Augäpfel springen mir aus den Höhlen vor lauter Zorn  #q 
Graues Bild!!!! Immer wieder grau! Aaaaahhhhhhhh  :c


----------



## Don Juan deCarp (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

Und??? Jetzt brauchst du 5 Stunden mit der Antwort???
Wer mich jetzt mal hübsch machen, für die Uni! Bin gleich 
wieder da  #w


----------



## Don Juan deCarp (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

:r  Wie ich sehe bist du nicht mehr on Board!!!
In 20 Minuten muss ich zur Uni!


----------



## Achim_68 (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*



			
				Don Juan deCarp schrieb:
			
		

> *looool* Pferdefrau!!!
> Hast du sie in letzter Zeit gesehen??? Jetzt hat sie einen
> Pferdearsch    Jeder Gaul würde vor Neid erblassen  #r



 #d  #d  #d 

Charmant, charmant.......................
Bitte unterlasst solche Beleidigungen in Zukunft. Danke!


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

Hallo Achim#h !

da ich nicht solche kraftausdrücke hier im board loswerde und diese auch niemals schriftlich veröfentliche, schreibst du hier trotz diesen dodl don juan de carp in der mehrzahl, wie unterlasst bitte solche beleidigungen in zukunft, ich habe hier noch NIE jemanden beleidigt, weder habe ich es auch nicht vor bzw. werde es auch nicht tun:m !
vielen dank Achim ich nehme trotzdem dein statement zur kenntnis 
mit freundlichen grüssen Gregor#h !


----------



## sebastian (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

Petri Heil, ein Super fang 
Gratulation von mir !


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

danke sebastian!:m #6 

Lg. Gregor#h


----------



## voice (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

hallo gregor....herzlichen glückwunsch zu dir bevorstehenden odyssee  und so ganz nebenbei auch hierbei immer einen vollen kescher...
alles glück der erde
voice


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

danke voice#h ! wünsch dir auch ein kräftiges petri..... hoffe das ich keinen käscher voll bekomme wenn ich auf wels fische sonst ist er zu klein der wels wenn ich ihn benötigen sollte#6 lg.Gregor#h


----------



## Lxlx1982 (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

Jaaaa mein Lieber! Viel Spaß mit deiner braven, lieben, netten Frau *gggg*#6 
 Der Fisch isst grad #w  Hi hi!!!


----------



## Case (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

Jipieee..!!
Ist ja wie im Film hier.!
Wer ist nun die unbekannte Schöne.?
Wird Dr. Sommer helfen können.?
Werden manche Leute hier ihre Vergangenheit bewältigt kriegen.?
Bin ich im falschen Film oder träum ich das blos.?
Fragen über Fragen...oder wie Don Johnson damals gesagt hat:
" Mädels, stellt euch auf in einer Reihe...."

Grins
Case


----------



## Lxlx1982 (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

Uiiii!!! Bevor Missverständnisse aufkommen: Ich bin eh seine Frau!!!

Danke für "Die Unbekannte Schöne" *rotwerd*

Wenn das eine andere geschrieben hätte... :r :r :r *grmpf*


----------



## Sohnemann27 (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

ist ja ein toller süßwasserfisch den du da an land gezogen hast 


petri heil oder doch alles gute

viel glück für euch beide#g


----------



## arno (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

Moin!
Auch von mir GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!
Und gutes Gelingen!!!


----------



## Amazone01 (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Probiere mal ein Hochzeitsfoto reinzustellen?*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch euch beiden... alles erdenklich Gute und viel Liebe... wunderschönes Foto!!!!!!!!


----------

